# Size of FA?



## Koda (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm kind of curious now, but how massive *is* FA? 

Registered accounts? 
Active (within maybe.. 3 months) accounts?
Number of submissions?
Database size?
File system size?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 11, 2008)

I remember hearing something a while back about "over 80,000 registered accounts".  Of course, several of those are banned, or inactive, or single users with multiple accounts, but still, (and this is an wild guesstimate from someone who's not in-the-loop) probably over 50,000 active or semi-active.

I'd be very interested in these figures also.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 11, 2008)

This is actually as of 5/17 but, hey, who's counting?

Registered accounts: 150,000.  Less than three thousand of these are banned.
Unique accounts, going solely by recorded IP: 125,000 plus 6,000 more that don't have IPs recorded; looking up a couple, some of the most repeated IPs are shared AOL addresses, so the remainer are not all troll/spam accounts
Active within 3 months: 78,000
Active within 1 month: 63,000
Active within 1 week: 47,000
Active within 1 day: 29,000 -- although this is actually less than a day, since I'm not comparing to the exact time this dump was made.

Number of submissions: 1.02m
Number of journals: 280,000
Number of comments, both submissions and journals: 10.3m

Database size: This dump was something like 18~19GB, stored as SQL and uncompressed.
File system size: yak guesses 500GB.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 11, 2008)

Whoo, dassa _lotta_ furries.


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Whoo, dassa _lotta_ furries.


we are taking over the world, slowly, but surely >:3


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 11, 2008)

Eevee said:


> This is actually as of 5/17 but, hey, who's counting?
> 
> Registered accounts: 150,000.
> 
> ...




wow, thats like ten comments per piece of art and like 6 submisions per person. I know thats not realy true but thas what the averages say. Just an intresting thing to think about.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 11, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> wow, thats like ten comments per piece of art and like 6 submisions per person. I know thats not realy true but thas what the averages say. Just an intresting thing to think about.



Actually, it's closer to 8 comments per sub/journal if you consider that number being for both. 

I find interesting the disparity between submissions recorded and the last numbered submission put up, which was nearing 1,200,000 I think. So that means there's close to 200k deleted submissions?


----------



## Koda (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you Eevee! That is awesome! 

I'm really proud to be a member of this fine community! 

*Cheers furries!*


----------



## stevefarfan (Jul 12, 2008)

At least 80,000 more furries in that fandom than i thought existed!!!  ;


----------



## ExTo (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome stats, Eevee!

Puts some weight to my earlier guesstimate of 150 to 200k furries worldwide (considering surely not all of 'em use FA).

FA has about 30k more accounts than I expected, and easily twice the active ones. Nice nice.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 12, 2008)

"My FA is bigger than yours..."

"That's a mighty big....SERVER....you have there!"

 *hide*

d.m.f.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Puts some weight to my earlier guesstimate of 150 to 200k furries worldwide (considering surely not all of 'em use FA).



I'd say your estimates are still way low.  Considering there's over 6 _billion_ people on this ball o' rock, I think it's safe to say that there's probably at least a million furries scattered around this planet of ours.  That would only comes out to 0.00017% of the global population.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 12, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I'd say your estimates are still way low.  Considering there's over 6 _billion_ people on this ball o' rock, I think it's safe to say that there's probably at least a million furries scattered around this planet of ours.  That would only comes out to 0.00017% of the global population.



And I'd say you're probably still way low, since only a tiny percentage of all the people who like/align with a particular thing/concept/fandom archetype ever become actively involved in it.

Plus, proto-furries have been around for thousands upon thousands of years so we have some entrenchment.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Puts some weight to my earlier guesstimate of 150 to 200k furries worldwide (considering surely not all of 'em use FA).


I'd definitely figure that number possibly higher. I'd make an guesstimate that 1/3rd or so of FA's registrations aren't furs at all, but people interested in the art.

Sort of like how I go to Deviant Art or other sites to look at Anime shit, but I'm not really an Otaku.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 12, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I'd definitely figure that number possibly higher. I'd make an guesstimate that 1/3rd or so of FA's registrations aren't furs at all, but people interested in the art.
> 
> Sort of like how I go to Deviant Art or other sites to look at Anime shit, but I'm not really an Otaku.


Non-furries that register just to look at the porn. Right, there are probably a lot of those.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 12, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I'd say your estimates are still way low.  Considering there's over 6 _billion_ people on this ball o' rock, I think it's safe to say that there's probably at least a million furries scattered around this planet of ours.  That would only comes out to 0.00017% of the global population.



There's probably a _potential_ for as much as a dozen million furries (much like there probably is a dozen million otakus, simply because anime gets a lot of exposure), if not more, but right now I don't think more than a few hundred thousands identifies as a furry. Interest in furry art is probably higher, but I wouldn't count a person who doesn't identify to the furry fandom as a furry - just an anthro art lover.

Well! Guess I'm just arguing the finer points here, but I do make a distinction between furries and non-furries simply basing myself off whether people identify to it or not.



Dragoneer said:


> I'd definitely figure that number possibly higher. I'd make an guesstimate that 1/3rd or so of FA's registrations aren't furs at all, but people interested in the art.
> 
> Sort of like how I go to Deviant Art or other sites to look at Anime shit, but I'm not really an Otaku.



Sounds about right actually, but that'd probably actually serve to *lower* my estimate of self-defined furries around in the world as we speak... regardless.

It's in time like these I wish we'd appear on official surveys or something, haha.


----------



## jd345 (Jul 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Non-furries that register just to look at the porn. Right, there are probably a lot of those.


 
i used to be one, till i put up my PMD stories

EDIT: but my char was already a furry, a anthro golden feathered Blaziken


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Awesome stats, Eevee!
> 
> Puts some weight to my earlier guesstimate of 150 to 200k furries worldwide (considering surely not all of 'em use FA).



intresting number. not to be mean but I really hope you are wrong and that that number is way under. theres a metric ton of folks on this planet. something like 6 billion. to think that there would be barely a quater of a million really makes me feel kinda isolated.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> intresting number. not to be mean but I really hope you are wrong and that that number is way under. theres a metric ton of folks on this planet. something like 6 billion. to think that there would be barely a quater of a million really makes me feel kinda isolated.



Yeah I feel the same. I'd rather hear the number is in the millions, but I highly doubt it is. It could reach up to several dozen millions, though, if furry was to be de-stigmatized fully (somehow) and reached mainstream appeal. Basically, there's potential, and a lot of it, but we're not there yet, and probably won't be until the views of the fandom "settle down" a bit.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 12, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> intresting number. not to be mean but I really hope you are wrong and that that number is way under. theres a metric ton of folks on this planet. something like 6 billion. to think that there would be barely a quater of a million really makes me feel kinda isolated.



See my post (#12) on the first page.


----------



## Lucareon (Jul 13, 2008)

Eevee said:


> This is actually as of 5/17 but, hey, who's counting?
> 
> Registered accounts: 150,000.  Less than three thousand of these are banned.
> Unique accounts, going solely by recorded IP: 125,000 plus 6,000 more that don't have IPs recorded; looking up a couple, some of the most repeated IPs are shared AOL addresses, so the remainer are not all troll/spam accounts
> ...


Sweetness!


----------



## Shyla (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm curious, not just how big the db was, but how big is the picture archive itself?  Its interesting seeing just how much space FA takes up over all.


----------



## KMakato (Jul 18, 2008)

Shyla said:


> I'm curious, not just how big the db was, but how big is the picture archive itself?  Its interesting seeing just how much space FA takes up over all.


Best I could guess, looking at the number of subs and guessing an average file size of 2.5MB (there's music too), there's more than 3TB of data. chances are it's _way_ higher than that though.


----------

